# Streamlight Stinger Battery Woes



## atavuss (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi all,
I recently installed new OEM Streamlight batteries in two Stinger lights. our power went out here at home and we used the Stingers until they stopped working. I tried to recharge them and no go.........the red light in the charger base is not coming on but the charger is warm to the touch. anyone have any ideas as to what could be wrong?


----------



## CLHC (Mar 20, 2006)

Wow, that's too bad. I don't know about the particulars of the Streamlight Stingers, but I'm sure others will be able to help you out.

Hope it works out for you soon enough.


----------



## dano (Mar 21, 2006)

Since the red light on the charger cradle isn't coming on, there's an issue w/the battery stick or stick/light connections. Rarely, you may get a bad cell in the stick, especially if you ran the stick until the light completely dimmed-out.

--A bad battery stick may exhibit physical symptoms: a crystal like discharge around the small ven holes that are located on the positive end. There should be a cardboard disk covering the negative (flat) end of the stick. If this appears wet or disclored, then a cell w/in the stick "vented" electrolyte. Neither condition is good, and the battery stick should not be used. On a good stick, the voltage reading should be 3.6 or above volts, w/out a load.

--Double check all connections b/w the wall wart and the cradle. Clean the battery stick's connections (a pink pencil eraser works for this). 

--Check the voltage from the wall wart: It should be between 13 and 22 volts.

--Check the cradle: The terminals should have a voltage reading from 13 to 22 volts.

--dan


----------



## Bravo25 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have frequently drained my stinger completely, and experienced the same condition. I left it in the charger overnight, and by morning it was fine. It almost as though the charger doesn't know it is charging the battery. The battery seems to have to reach a certain charge level before the led on the charger comes on. HTH


----------



## Brighteyez (Mar 21, 2006)

That's a nice little tidbit of information to have. It's certainly something I'd want to keep in the back of my mind if I ever stick it into someone else's charger (I've only used the Fast Chargers).

Thanks!




Bravo25 said:


> I have frequently drained my stinger completely, and experienced the same condition. I left it in the charger overnight, and by morning it was fine. It almost as though the charger doesn't know it is charging the battery. The battery seems to have to reach a certain charge level before the led on the charger comes on. HTH


----------



## atavuss (Mar 21, 2006)

UPDATE:
I finally got a reply from Streamlight, they said to remove the flashlight from the charger and click the on/off button once........tried it and put the flashlights (I have two Stingers and two chargers) back in their chargers, Viola! the red charge light indicator came on for both chargers and the batteries are charging! apparantly I did not click the on/off button to the off position once the lights went out and the charger will not charge with the flashlight on/off switch in the on position.


----------

